# Duda en conexion de woofer a dos amplis de 8 ohm



## yo_santi87 (Feb 22, 2010)

Buenos dias gente, mi consulta es la siguiente, tengo un amplificador de 2 x 40W rms a 8ohm, y lo quiero usar para mover un subwoofer pero este es de 4 ohm. A mi se me ocurrio el siguiente razonamiento.

En la figura 1 es una conexion comun de dos parlantes de 8 ohm c/u, a dos 
amplificadores de 8 ohm con las entradas de los amplificadores conectadas igual, hasta ahi todo bien.

En la figura 2 puenteo los dos parlantes, + con + y - con -, como ahi los dos amplificadores estan mandando la misma señal a los parlantes, porque son dos amplis iguales y tienen los dos conectada la misma entrada, creo yo que este puente no afecta a nada, si es asi, pasamos a la figura 3.

En la figura 3, simplemente sustitui los dos parlantes de 8 ohm en paralelo, los cuales dan una impedancia de 4 ohm, por un parlante de 4 ohm.

Mi pregunta es, este razonamiento mio, tiene algun parametro que no contemple?? alguien probo de hacer esto?? si lo hago no voy a volar nada?? va a andar como yo espero (80W rms a 4 ohm)???



En realidad al poner los dos amplificadores en paralelo, aumento la corriente que puede consumir el parlante, pero no la tension, por eso, si dejara un solo parlante de 8 ohm, no notaria diferencia al conectar 1 o 2 amplificadores. Pero si dejo los dos amplificadores conectados y cambio la carga por una de 4 ohm, aumento la corriente que circula, sin sobreexigir a los amplificadores ya que estos ahora son 2.

Hace un tiempo que estoy pensando en esto, y no encontre info por ningun lado, a ver si alguno de ustedes me sabe decir si se puede hacer.

Gracias de antemano.

Santiago


----------



## palomo (Feb 25, 2010)

Te contesto la figura 2 y 3 con una sola palabra,  ¡BOOOOOOOMMMM! y la muerte de los amplificadores


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 25, 2010)

palomo dijo:


> Te contesto la figura 2 y 3 con una sola palabra,  ¡BOOOOOOOMMMM! y la *muerte de los amplificadores*


¿ Y por que no también del parlante ?


Tal vez se podría ver de hacer una conexión "Puente", pero para eso hay que analizar el esquema de tus amplificadores.


----------

